
American energy use, in one diagram - ycnews
http://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/4/13/15268604/american-energy-one-diagram
======
gavinpc
If you recognize this diagram, you might have seen it in another context:
[http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/#production](http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/#production)

